# stiletto prop



## gps526s (May 27, 2011)

new to Microskiff need info on stiletto prop 13 x 19 as to performance, vented or not? how they compare to power tech 13 x 17 
tx


----------



## twitch (Mar 4, 2007)

They are OK if you need a bow lifting prop, they have a lot of rake and cup, at least the ones I had.

I have had mixed results with the vents, they worked great left open on my 21 privateer. The hole shot was quicker but I have to feather the throttle to prevent blow out if the motor was trimmed up. With the vents plugged, hole shot was slower but there is no blow out at the same trim angle. 
On my little boat with a 60 Yamaha the vents had to be plugged or it would blow out regardless of trim angle at takeoff. 
I ended up selling stilettos after trying Rapture props on both boats, as they gave better performance and fuel burn numbers. YMMV.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

contact Marcus at Powertech, give him your boat and motor details and he'll provide more than enough info of what props will work for you situation


----------

